# Il sorriso (tra virgolette) di Bagnino...



## lolapal (13 Settembre 2013)

Le cose vanno spesso così, quando meno te lo aspetti e non sei preparata...

Cronaca del secondo giorno:
puntuale come un orologio svizzero, all'una meno cinque sono al parcheggio.
Mi avvio con tutta calma, ormai la cucciola è in quinta, se non mi vede scalpitante fuori al cancello non le prende più il coccolone.
Per il vialetto incontro un'amica mamma, ricominciamo con le chiacchiere da mamme attive: i problemi della scuola e bla, bla, bla. Ma il discorso ci prende e arriviamo dritte fino al cancello.
Alzo il braccio per farmi vedere dalla mia, intanto continuiamo a parlare, mi giro... Bagnino è poco più in là... mio malgrado provo una leggera fitta allo stomaco, ma distolgo subito lo sguardo, facendo finta di non averlo visto.
Ha gli occhiali a specchio (nuovi, coattissimi!!!) e quindi non so se mi ha vista che l'ho visto.
Con la mia amica e le nostre figlie ci avviamo verso il parcheggio e gli passiamo davanti. Un "ciao" freddo e distaccato, ma non sono riuscita ad avere un tono sorpreso, tipo "ciao! non ti avevo visto!". Se è per questo neanche lui...
Sul vialetto, solite domande a mia figlia, la più importante "hai compiti?" e lei dice sì e poi dice di aver dimenticato una cosa in classe, quindi facciamo marcia indietro, salutando le nostre amiche.
Mia figlia schizza in avanti verso la scuola correndo e io dietro. Incrocio Bagnino che ha preso il figlio. Sto a testa bassa, ma poi la alzo e lui mi sorride. Ma che sorriso era? Di quelli finti, con tutti i denti, tipo quelli dipinti in faccia nei clown. Volevo fargli il mio sguardo raggelante, ma, a parte che avevo gli occhiali da sole, sono riuscita solo ad alzare le sopracciglia e a tirare le labbra chiuse in uno pseudo sorriso che neanche io so cosa significa.
Tornata a casa, mentre preparavo il pranzo, mi tremavano un po' le gambe...

Prevedo un'altra lunga conversazione notturna con Marito...

:blabla:


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2013)

La bolla si sta sgonfiando, Lola... e anche Aquaman lo sa (ecco il motivo del suo sorriso tirato).

PUFF...!


Presto ne sarai fuori.
Dalla malìa del bagnino, intendo.
Ti rimarranno le riflessioni e le inquietudini di carattere più generale, ma lui è destinato a svanire, se non nel ricordo di aver funto da detonatore.

My two cents


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9130 ha detto:
			
		

> La bolla si sta sgonfiando, Lola... e anche Aquaman lo sa (ecco il motivo del suo sorriso tirato).
> 
> PUFF...!
> 
> ...



Grazie Leda! 
Lo penso anch'io. Ed è probabile anche quella di Bagnino.
La cosa che mi preme di più, in questo momento, è rassicurare Marito.

:smile:


----------

